# 02 Subaru wrx photoshoot.



## Faine (Mar 30, 2011)

My friend took pictures of my subaru today. I really like her photography and I think she picked out a good spot and had some interesting ideas.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2011)

i realllly would like the wagon version of this exact same year car. its kinda between this and another supra.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not bad at all. I love that blue, great color choice!


----------



## Faine (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks!  

And Jymellis, The wagon's aren't bad at all. These are great cars. What year supra? mk3 or mk4?


----------



## jordanky (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice! I love Suby's. I had an 03 RS for five or so years, and I just let my mom trade it in towards herself a new car and I miss it like crazy.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice pictures, if you could do the third last picture with a darker background to make the blue pop out a bit more it would be an amazing picture.
Think black and white except for the car, some edit software could do it.


----------



## Faine (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a good idea man, I'll have to try black and white in the future. There's this big pond up my street were thinkin about shootin at once the leaves come out.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 31, 2011)

Really nice pictures! Great color


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 31, 2011)

Man that's sexy. I like the newer models though. That blue is SO damn classy.


----------



## Faine (Mar 31, 2011)

More pics...


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 31, 2011)

Love em.


----------



## Faine (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 31, 2011)

im a fan of the 91 supras cuz i had one a while back and loved it dearly. awesome handling and once you get rid of that governor and rev limiter they fookin fly!! but im seriously considering the wrx wagon. i have about a year left to decide (thats when my oldest son gets the 06 lancer and daddy gets something else


----------



## Faine (Mar 31, 2011)

jymellis said:


> im a fan of the 91 supras cuz i had one a while back and loved it dearly. awesome handling and once you get rid of that governor and rev limiter they fookin fly!! but im seriously considering the wrx wagon. i have about a year left to decide (thats when my oldest son gets the 06 lancer and daddy gets something else



Id go with the wrx wagon personally, because I live in new england so we get hammered during the winter and subarus handle pretty good in the snow. They also do good in the rain. I like the way they look inside and out. Another thing I find awesome about subarus is they have this community where everytime I see another subaru whether it be any rear impreza or even a forester they wave at you! they also have Subaru meets at local restaurants and people just hang out and get to know eachother. Check out NASIOC.com it's a sweet site... 

As for supras, i cant say cuz I've never driven one or owned one. They look sweet and sound good. But where I live, having a RWD car would be a pain and Id garage it most of the time.


----------



## Tones (Mar 31, 2011)

I love WRX's. Great looking car, and great pictures! What are the specs??


----------



## Faine (Mar 31, 2011)

Tones said:


> I love WRX's. Great looking car, and great pictures! What are the specs??



Cobb Accessport V1
Forced porformance 18g turbo
ebay front mount intercooler
APS turbo inlet
Cobb short ram intake
SMC Meth kit
helix flex up-pipe
Invidia down-pipe
Greddy Ti-C catless exhaust
Kartboy extra long hangers
one step colder spark plugs
DW 650cc injectors
walbro fuel pump
TGV deletes
Tein S-tech lowering springs
05 wrx transmission
Cobb short throw shifter
exedy stage 1 clutch
Rota GRA's 17's 225's

330awp 280tq


----------



## MikeH (Apr 1, 2011)

I've lusted for a WRX STi since before I could even drive. I'm thinking of selling my truck to fund at least a WRX Impreza. Great looking ride, man.


----------



## Faine (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, Theyre a great car. You would definitely enjoy it.


----------



## simulclass83 (Apr 2, 2011)

Subaru's are so sick, one of my fav cars.


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 2, 2011)

Great car, great pics


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Wretched (Apr 2, 2011)

Great location!


----------



## Faine (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you, it was all my friends idea. She's pretty good


----------



## Mendez (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it possible to have GAS for a subaru? or is it CAS? 

Either way, badass subaru, i REALLY want to get one as my next car 
Sweet photos too, so good in fact, that it is now the background on my phone


----------



## jymellis (Apr 5, 2011)

decided im gettin the wagon.


----------



## Faine (Jan 23, 2012)

My new look!


----------



## Faine (Apr 27, 2012)

Older pics


----------



## iloki (Apr 27, 2012)

Very clean 

My dad just bought a used '08 WRX (shortly after I bought a 2012 impreza ) 

I love his car lol


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

^ nice. What color is it?? hatch or sedan?


----------



## iloki (Apr 28, 2012)

his is a silver sedan, mine is a red hatch


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice man


----------



## jordanky (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks great man, painting turn signal shrouds in the headlight really does wonders for Bugeyes. I just bought an new car and it was down to a bone stock VW R32 or an '05 STi that was modded. I ended up with the VW because the Suby insurance (just like my 2.5RS) was absolutely ridiculous. Nice ride though, I will forever be a Subaru nut.


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks man, Yeah it was easy to do that. Just took the headlights apart, Painted them a few times then you actually bake them in the oven to re-seal them and make them nice nice haha.


----------

